# Where to buy coal



## Kermit (Apr 5, 2009)

A cursory search for "coal source" and "coal supplier" showed zero postings

Therefor I will post a link to some sources. I don't know how many are interested in using such things for firing a boiler, but I had thoughts of doing it all at least one time fully Authentic so to speak. ;D Turns out there is a source listed just thirty miles outside of Houston, 92 miles for me!  - And I live IN Houston It's a BIG city yall!

Here ya go

http://www.anvilfire.com/gazette/index.htm


Kermit


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2009)

Kermit you should not need blacksmiths coal to fire a boiler. Steam coal should be much cheaper. If there is a coal fired plant around you should be able to scrounge enough for a little boiler from along the tracks. The cars are often loaded high and spill a shovel full or two. A five gallon bucket full should fire a little boiler for a while. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Apr 5, 2009)

A big city like Houston is likely to have a live steam model railroad club nearby. Do some googling and try to find one. Even though many of these models are gas-fired, some are powered by coal and the club members will likely know of a source for same.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 5, 2009)

The only place like the one you describe that I know of around here has high chain link fences with those 45 degree arms with barbed wire on them all along the tracks except where they cross a feeder leading to hiway249. There is a always a long line of coalcars at the plant but one would have to walk almost a mile down those tracks and would be enclosed by that damn fence the whole way, and I'm sure I would be met by a law offical of some branch or another long before I got those black nuggets back to the car.  There are some disadvantages to living in such a Big City. 

Would the difference between forge coal and boiler coal be so great that I couldn't use it? I would hope not. Travel by vehicle to Conroe, Tx would be easier for this individual than a long dangerous walk down a railroad line. But that doesn't mean it is not a wonderful idea in other places without the security, paranoia and crime to deal with.

Edit: Yes Mr mkoltz. That is a wonderful idea as well.   Thank you


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2009)

Kermit:
 There would be no harm in using metallurgical coal. It is very good quality. It is just why buy high test fuel when regular will do. 
I think this goes back to the carry a model you made and a 6 pack of cold soda pop. If the coal cars are outside the fence if you told a guard why you wanted to clean up around the train tracks and gave him a cold drink you would be more than welcome. Are there any historical sites around that have steam locos or such that you could talk to ?
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Apr 5, 2009)

GIYF

"Penn Keystone is also happy to supply quality Blacksmith coal and Live Steam Coal to individuals in 50 lb bags. We now offer PayPal and credit cards as payment options on single bag orders."

http://www.railserve.com/jump/jump.cgi?ID=19714


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2009)

My dad's very first paying job was walking along the railroad tracks with
two 5 gallon buckets gathering dropped hard coal to fuel a few of
older resident's cook stoves. Dad was about 14 years old at that time.

Those old spills of anthracite coal still lay in piles along what used to be rail beds here.
Some of those old rail beds have been converted into hiking/biking trails by the
"Rails to Trails" program, making those old coal spills even easier to get to.

Rick


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Apr 5, 2009)

Just go for a walk around here, the coal seams exit out the side of road cuttings. Most of the old railway embankments around here seem to made from coal.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 5, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> GIYF
> 
> "Penn Keystone is also happy to supply quality Blacksmith coal and Live Steam Coal to individuals in 50 lb bags. We now offer PayPal and credit cards as payment options on single bag orders."
> 
> http://www.railserve.com/jump/jump.cgi?ID=19714



That'd be even easier, wouldn't even have to leave the driveway. ;D

Thanks


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2009)

Kermit :
If you click on blacksmith coal or live steam coal it is in fact the same price from the same mine so much for my theory of different qualityand a difference price. Although the size could be different. 
Tin


----------



## shred (Apr 5, 2009)

HALS (the Houston Area Live Steamers-- http://www.hals.org/) would be able to set you up, but as I misremember, they might be most of the way to Conroe Hempstead as well. Worth a visit on one of their steam-up days-- lots of cool machine work and people that love to show off their toys there.


----------



## jerryc (Jun 19, 2009)

???? I tried to buy some coal for a stove a couple of years ago and was told coal has been outlawed.


----------

